# Wyndham Resales and Plus Partners



## KTaylor (Feb 23, 2010)

To all you wonderful Tuggers familiar with Wyndham, I am hoping one of you can give me a definite answer to this question.  

Can a resale buyer of Wyndham points use those points towards Airfares, Car Rentals and Cruises?  I believe Wyndham calls this program "Plus Partners"

Thanks in advance,
KT


----------



## shorts (Feb 23, 2010)

No, Plus Partners only comes with a retail developer purchase UNLESS you wish to add it for $2395. The use of points with plus partners is usually not a very cost effective use of points. You can find much better deals just shopping on the internet.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree with Vicki. I have checked into using plus partners several times, and it really is a waste of points. I have always done much better with discount websites.
-Deb


----------



## Pit (Feb 23, 2010)

I've always assumed that "Plus Partners" is just another window into RCI's "Points Partners Program." 

Is that true, or are they seperate programs?


----------



## ausman (Feb 23, 2010)

Pit said:


> I've always assumed that "Plus Partners" is just another window into RCI's "Points Partners Program."
> 
> Is that true, or are they seperate programs?



Plus Partners doesn't give full access to RCI points as a RCI points account would do.

It gives limited access to RCI points resorts via a fixed point grid. So, a 1BR Red available in RCI points would cost you 105K Wyndham points, always.

RCI points owners seem to value the 9,000 RCI points, or so, for times close by (distressed inventory for whatever reason) . That is not available via Plus Partners, it is necessary to pay the full crossover grid rate.

They are separate programs but in a sense "Plus Partners" i*s* a limited window into RCI's "Points Partners Program."

The consensus has always been that Plus partners is not worth paying for to obtain but if already available can be used to advantage. Using the fixed point crossover grid values to obtain high pointed RCI resorts where the values are out of whack or lately perhaps obtaining access to Disney resorts available in RCI points.


----------



## BellaWyn (Feb 24, 2010)

basham said:


> The consensus has always been that Plus partners is not worth paying for to obtain but if already available can be used to advantage.


Agree with Mark.  Have it, used it but wouldn't spend extra to get it (which, technically we did actually).  But if I were a re-sale only owner, wouldn't drop more coin to get it.  BTW, good explanation of how it works though Mark!


----------



## Pit (Feb 24, 2010)

basham... you said "It gives limited access to RCI Points resorts..."

How are you limited other than not having access to Instant Exchange (9000 pts)? In what way(s) is a Plus Partners member limited in comparison to an RCI Points member?


----------



## ausman (Feb 24, 2010)

Wyndham, in their current Members Directory beginning on p315 lists about 11 pages of RCI points resorts eligible for exchange using Plus Partners. They have been relatively consistent in that for a few years now, and that is obviously a sub-set of RCI points resorts.

In practice, people do report as if there is access to all RCI points resorts. If that however has been determined definitely, I'm not aware of it, and in answering questions of an initial inquiring nature I would prefer to adhere to the published material. Hence the 'limited access".

If I've missed that it has been determined definitely could you point me to it.


----------



## Pit (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for that explanation. After reading through the material you referenced in the manual, I think the partial listing of RCI Points resorts is due to the fact that not all Points resorts participate in Nightly Stays (i.e. reservations other than weekly). It doesn't appear to be a general limitation on access to Points resorts, but I couldn't find that stated explicitly.

It looks to me like the main points of comparsion between Wyndham Plus Partners (WPP) and RCI Points Partners (RPP) are:

1. WPP has access to some (all?) RCI Points resorts, but no discounted access to last-minute/distressed inventory (as you noted previously).

2. There is no limitation in WPP on number of points that you can "spend" in the program. With RPP, you are limited to 1/3 your annual point allocation.

3. Both programs allow for nightly stays at participating RCI Points resorts.

4. Both programs offer the same travel services (airfare, hotels, car rental, cruises, Orlando theme park tickets)

Does this sound correct?


----------



## Jya-Ning (Feb 26, 2010)

Pit said:


> Thanks for that explanation. After reading through the material you referenced in the manual, I think the partial listing of RCI Points resorts is due to the fact that not all Points resorts participate in Nightly Stays (i.e. reservations other than weekly). It doesn't appear to be a general limitation on access to Points resorts, but I couldn't find that stated explicitly.
> 
> It looks to me like the main points of comparsion between Wyndham Plus Partners (WPP) and RCI Points Partners (RPP) are:
> 
> ...



1. access to all RCI point resorts except Wyndham's own resort as long as they deposit the inventories into point side (they can deposit to week side though, and some do).

2. There is no limited in either program.

3 & 4 are correct.  

Jya-Ning


----------



## ausman (Feb 27, 2010)

Pit said:


> Thanks for that explanation. After reading through the material you referenced in the manual, I think the partial listing of RCI Points resorts is due to the fact that not all Points resorts participate in Nightly Stays (i.e. reservations other than weekly). It doesn't appear to be a general limitation on access to Points resorts, but I couldn't find that stated explicitly.
> 
> It looks to me like the main points of comparsion between Wyndham Plus Partners (WPP) and RCI Points Partners (RPP) are:
> 
> ...



Yes, it sounds correct to me but I am not an RCI points expert. I do know they relatively recently introduced the 33% restriction on using points for Partners.

I would caution you however that almost without exception people seen to feel that travel services (airfare, hotels, car rental, cruises, Orlando theme park tickets) can be obtained cheaper using cash than using your Wyndham Points. i believe RCI points owners also feel that way.

The only exception seems to be when people are caught with an excess of Wyndham points and decide to burn them for Plus Partner services.


----------

